# SHOW tomorrow! Buckles given out too!!



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

VERY excited!! they are also giving out series high point plaques! It should be a lot of fun and I will do my best to get a ton of pics to share  I am going to be in the following classes:
Halter Geldings
Halter Color
Halter Open
SMS Open
SMS 18 &over
English Pleasure w/t Open
English Pleasure 18&Over
English EQ w/t Open
English EQ Open
English EQ 18&Over
HUnter Hack Open
Hunters 2'3" Open
Hunters 2'6" Open
Trail In-Hand English
Trail Open English
Trail 18&Over English

My Niece will be doing:
English Pleasure w/t 13&under
English EQ w/t 13&under


----------



## Fancygal (May 14, 2009)

Sweet! Good luck and have fun


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Promise to have the rest of the pics up tomorrow.*



Fancygal said:


> Sweet! Good luck and have fun


We did!! here is how we did.

Halter Geldings 6&Over 3rd out of 7
Halter Color 1st out of 6
Halter Open 3rd out of 10
SMS 18&Over 1st out of 6
SMS Open 1st out of 6
English Pleasure w/t 18&Over 3rd out of 6
English Pleasure Open 1st out of 5
English Pleasure 18&Over 1st out of 6
English EQ w/t 1st out of 2
English Eq 1st out of 2
Hunter Hack Open 1st out of 4
Hunters 2' 1st out of 8
Hunters 2'3" 1st out of 8 

Series Awards:

Halter Series Champion (Plaque & Ribbon)
SMS Series Champion (Plaque & Ribbon)
English 18&Over Champion (Plauqe & Ribbon)
English Open Champion (plaque & Ribbon)
English Series Overall Champion (Buckle & Ribbon) 

I dropped my trail classes because it was 107 in the sun where the course was and they lowered the fence height to 2'3" because of the heat as well (ok by me!) and I accidently added in an extra eq class before that wasn't there lol.

this is the only pic I have that my fiance took with his phone lol. I am so proud of D he worked hard for his awards


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

that's awesome! congrats on all of your awards! D must be proud of himself


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> that's awesome! congrats on all of your awards! D must be proud of himself


ty!! He should be! he makes me look good up there and that's a hard job LOL. I am honestly shocked we got much of anything.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

So cool! Congrats!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> So cool! Congrats!


thnx a ton! I hope everyone else is also haveing a great season!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Buckle Pics!*


----------

